# متجدد:الدورة الشاملة لدراسة وتصميم الطرق



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*متجدد:الدورة الشاملة لدراسة وتصميم الطرق*


مفاجاتي اليوم الي كل مهندس يرغب في التعلم والتعرف علي الطرق من الالف الي الياء فتأتي هذه الدورة الشاملة دراسة الطرق وكيفية تصميمها هندسيا وتنفيذها موقعيا وهذا مانراه في الملخص :​



​​ 

والان مع الدورة الشاملة


الدرس الاول :- تخطيط الطريق والاعمال المساحية


رابط محاضرة الفيديو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/145483868/fa2a4d3b/1-___.html


رابط البوربوينت

http://www.4shared.com/file/145499573/2ee6ff75/___.html

الدرس الثاني :- التصميم الهندسي للطريق


رابط محاضرة الفيديو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/145492226/f1b56e3b/2-__.html

رابط البوربوينت


http://www.4shared.com/file/145499574/b0826ad6/___online.html


الدرس الثالث :- stopping sight distance


رابط محاضرة الفيديو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/145495804/bdcdd0fa/3-stopping_sight_distance.html


رابط البوربوينت

http://www.4shared.com/file/145500937/ffb9f952/3-stopping_sight_distance.html


الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية


رابط محاضرة الفيديو


http://www.4shared.com/file/145702421/e0d897f5/4-_.html


رابط محاضرة البوربوينت


http://www.4shared.com/file/145761059/3bbe7b92/__online.html


الدرس الخامس : super elevation

رابط تحميل الفيديو

http://www.4shared.com/file/159524988/725a93d5/5-super_elevation.html


رابط تحميل البوربوينت


http://www.4shared.com/file/159885644/9297bbd5/super_elevation.html

الدرس السادس : المنحنيات الرأسية (1)


رابط تحميل الدرس


http://www.multiupload.com/HLFU84PPA6


وتم الرفع علي اكثر من رابط










































الدرس السابع :sight distance in vertical curves

روابط التحميل علي اكثر من موقع لعيون منتدنا









































































​الدرس الثامن : خصائص تربة الاساس​

*

*

*http://www.multiupload.com/RS_FG2WBCZQB4​*
*

​*

*



​*

*http://www.multiupload.com/MU_FG2WBCZQB4​*
*

​*

*



​*

*http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_FG2WBCZQB4​*
*

​*

*



​*

*http://www.multiupload.com/2S_FG2WBCZQB4​*
*

​*

*انتظروني في المزيد علي منتدنا​*
اسالكم صالح الدعاء​

مهندس / أيمن قنديل​​*​*


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جيده وارجو ان تكون المشاركات بنفس الترتيب حتي لا نبحث عن المشاركات او لتسهيل البحث
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
تم التثبت بعض الوقت لسهولة اضافة الروابط المختلفة بالاضافة للتسهيل على الاعضاء فى الاستفادة من الموضوع
مجهود ممتاز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 نوفمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> http://www6.0zz0.com/2009/11/01/21/704781552.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هل حدث تكرار لرابط الدرس الثانى بوربوينت ورابط الدرس الثالث فيديو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> هل حدث تكرار لرابط الدرس الثانى بوربوينت ورابط الدرس الثالث فيديو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

مشكور اختنا سنا الاسلام علي المجهودات الطيبة


الدرس الثاني : التصميم الهندسي للطريق


رابط البوربوينت


http://www.4shared.com/file/145499574/b0826ad6/___online.html

​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية*

الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية​ 


رابط محاضرة الفيديو​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/145702421/e0d897f5/4-_.html​ 

رابط محاضرة البوربوينت​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/145761059/3bbe7b92/__online.html​ 


انتظروني في المزيد من الدروس​ 
مهندس/ أيمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية*

الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية




رابط محاضرة الفيديو



http://www.4shared.com/file/145702421/e0d897f5/4-_.html



رابط محاضرة البوربوينت



http://www.4shared.com/file/145761059/3bbe7b92/__online.html




ارجو من المشرف اضافة الروابط الي المشاركة الاصلية

انتظروني في المزيد من الدروس


مهندس/ أيمن محمد قنديل


​


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وانتظروني في المزيد من المفاجأت


----------



## Armando (3 نوفمبر 2009)

دورة رائعة وغنية بالمعلومات الهامة 
مشكووور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## عائشة البكري (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم....
جزاك الله خيرا . انها معلومات مفيدة حقا.
بارك الله فيك و زادك من علمه و خيره. 
م. عائشة البكري


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 نوفمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> مشكور اختنا سنا الاسلام علي المجهودات الطيبة
> 
> 
> الدرس الثاني : التصميم الهندسي للطريق​
> ...


 



smsmaaa30 قال:


> الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/غيلان (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككور 
وجزاك الله 
خير


----------



## Radi1234 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank you very much 
Radi


----------



## هانى عامر (4 نوفمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة والغالية وانتظروني في المزيد


----------



## garary (5 نوفمبر 2009)

فى الانتظار.............................


----------



## rasheedzada (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (6 نوفمبر 2009)

دورة جميلة جدا جزاك الله خير علي هالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## hany_meselhey (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه بما تتمناه - ياريت تهتم بموضوع شرح برنامج land desktop


----------



## محمد القرصان (6 نوفمبر 2009)

باااااااااااااارك الله فيك وجزاااك كل خير
ويارب تكمل المواضيع ومتقطعش


----------



## boukhsay (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وقيم 
باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (8 نوفمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه بما تتمناه - ياريت تهتم بموضوع شرح برنامج land desktop*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وانتظروني في المزيد


----------



## محمد دهشورى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المحاضرات المميزه 
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## م . ام حمدان (15 نوفمبر 2009)

هل هناك إمكانية لتجديد الروابط للاستفادة من الدورة على موقع غير الشير ...


----------



## asel2006 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي مجهودك الرائع
يا باشمهندس : ايمن ....... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ziad515 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## نظرة ومدد (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*الشكر لأصحباب المنتدى
والشكر للمشرفين والعاملين بصمت
والشكر للمشاركين
والشكر لصاحب اليمن والبركة المحمدية والقنديل المشع دائما والذي لا يألوا جهدا ولا بخلا في نشر العلم 
فأسأل الله له التوفيق والسداد والمزيد*


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا هندسة الله ينور الشرح جميل بس يا ريت تكمله*


----------



## احمد الملحوسى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (18 نوفمبر 2009)

_جزاك الله عنا اف خير وبارك فيك , انها دورة رائعة جدا اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق وربنا يزيدك علما نافعا_


----------



## shaheb mm (18 نوفمبر 2009)

والله موضوع جميل جدا مشكوررررررررررر اخي


----------



## الجغرافى الناجح (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى


----------



## الجغرافى الناجح (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جعلت هذه في ميزان حسناتك لأضعاف مضاعفة إن شاء الله سبحانه و تعالى


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا وننتظر الزيد.


----------



## concrete1972 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_​
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء جئت لكم اليوم بمشاركتي الاولي في مجال الطرق بعد العديد من الجولات التي خضتها في منتدي الهندسة المدنية العام ...​
> 
> ...


مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا ونرجو المزيد .....................................اللة يكرم كل من يقدم الخير:56:


----------



## ABOUFARIS (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

merci barak llahfik


----------



## أبو ماجد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*

















I AM PROUD FROM BEING EGYPTION​*


----------



## midops (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس على الكورس الرائع

و انا منتظر باقى الكورس ( اتمنى ان يكون قريب )

و شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## abd_deirani (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*دورة مفيدة جدا جزاك الله خير على هذه االمعلومات القيمة




*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*الدرس الخامس:super elevation*

الدرس الخامس : super elevation​ 


رابط تحميل الفيديو​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/159524988/725a93d5/5-super_elevation.html​ 

رابط تحميل البوربوينت​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/159885644/9297bbd5/super_elevation.html​ 


وانتظروني في المزيد من الدروس لاستكمال باقي الدورة التعليمية​ 

ارجو من المشرف نقل الروابط الي المشاركة الاصلية​ 

واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء

​


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور م ايمن علي الجديد رزقك الله كل ما تتمني ان شاء الله


----------



## طاهر1 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## صلاح سلامة جمعة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على المحاضرات


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي المجهود المبذول وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أبوتقي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## شريف حسنى جابر (28 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكرك علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة ونتمني دوام العطاء


----------



## البازوكه (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاااك الله خيييير


----------



## hany_meselhey (30 نوفمبر 2009)

كلنا فى انتظار المزيد - ربنا يعينك


----------



## ALI..SS (30 نوفمبر 2009)

_ 
مشكور وبارك الله فيك أخي.
_


----------



## ماهر علي القضاه (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك الموضوع ممتاز جدا وارجو بقية دروس الدوره


----------



## الحلفاوي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## خالد بالحاج (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الدروس والشرح الرائع مهندس ايمن ... 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## ALI..SS (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## saif2222 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على هذا الموضوع
وجزاك الله خيرا
بحيث انني تخصصت في مجال الطرق


----------



## الهندسة هندسة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

رحم الله والديك على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## cool_katkot (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## cool_katkot (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني اتقدم اليكم للرد علي اي سؤال خاص 
ب soil
concrete
Asphalt (superpave)
واي سؤال خاص بالمختبر بعون الله


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

انت رائع ومبدع وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك فى علمك ونفعك به وانفعت به


----------



## eng_a (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور اخوية وان شاء الله يجازيك كل خير ويوفقك في حياتك امين


----------



## mohamed.h (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكور يا م/ايمن انا مشروع التخرج بتاعي كان طرق والحمد الله بتقدير امتياز بصراحه شرحك مبسط ومختصر وقيم بالنسبة لمجال التخطيط وفيه كمان يا جماعه برنامج يستخدم في مجال الطرق اسمه civil 3d انتاج شركة اوتوديسك وربنا يوفئك وشكرا على المجهود الاكثر من رائع وبالتوفيق


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا العمل والمجهود الرائع


----------



## molathm elqudah (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم جازي كل من اراد تقدم امتنا خيرا وأعنه ووفقه واجعل عمله وإيانا خالصا لوجهك الكريم 

وشكرا لمجوهدك الضخم


----------



## احمد_سلوم (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن على هذا المجهود الرائع جدا ..وفى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله.....
وبجد رافع شأن هندسة جامعة المنصورة....وفقك الله لكل ما تحب
*_


----------



## zeus eng (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_ :: شكراااااااااااااا ::_


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور علي هذه الكلمات الرقيقة واسف علي تاخيري وانتظروني قريبا جدا


----------



## eng_agm (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hemaxplode (12 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## محمد 201020 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شاكرين جداً ونرجو استكمال الدورة


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (12 ديسمبر 2009)

baraka allah fik ya bach mouhandess oua nassarana ala al yahoud fi al kods in chaa allah


----------



## السيد السعيد السيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مهندس شاطر شاطر شاطر بجد ممتاز


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السيد السعيد السيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> مهندس شاطر شاطر شاطر بجد ممتاز


 

الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك واله الردود الجميلة دي بتخلي الواحد يعمل المستحيل عشان يرضيكو

انتظروني قريبا


----------



## mohamed el safty (14 ديسمبر 2009)

إلى الأخ العزيز المهندس / أيمن 
بارك الله وفيك ورزقك وجعلك ممن خاصك بالعلم وزياده 
ولك خالص تحياتي


----------



## abo qpes (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا العمل


----------



## hany_meselhey (14 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد تأخرت كثيرا


----------



## asd salim (16 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks alot...


----------



## engeahmad (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aree_79 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

سعيكم مشكور


----------



## alyaahassan (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته اولا شكرا على المعلومات الغيمه وثانيا انا جديده وانقطعت عن الدراسه فتره سنتين ولقد فقدت بعض المعلومات وشكرا لك لارجعاها لى شكرا جزيلا لك ولكل المهندسين شكرا لكم


----------



## جيولوجى طارق بهجت (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضع متميز جدا ومشكور جدا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*الدرس السادس : المنحنيات الرأسية (1)*

اخواني الاعزاء :​ 
لقد عدت اليكم بالجديد​ 


الدرس السادس : المنحنيات الرأسية (1)​ 

رابط تحميل الدرس​ 


http://www.multiupload.com/HLFU84PPA6​



وتم الرفع علي اكثر من رابط​ 




 



​ 




 



​ 




 



​ 





 



​ 



اتمني ان تنال الدروس ارضاءكم ​ 
م.ايمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## hemaxplode (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد الموقع ده مخلينى فخور انى مهندس
جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد دهشورى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر باقى الدوره
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## galal980 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

انا كل الفيديوهات عندي صوت فقط


----------



## ادم سليفاني (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## deathbell (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور جدااااااااا


----------



## hemaxplode (17 ديسمبر 2009)

galal980 قال:


> انا كل الفيديوهات عندي صوت فقط



نزل كودك جديد المشكلة دى كانت عندى والحمد للة حلتها بالكودك وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*الدرس السابع :sight distance in vertical curves*

الدرس السابع :sight distance in vertical curves​



روابط التحميل علي اكثر من موقع لعيون منتدنا​ 




 


​ 




 


​ 




 


​ 





 


​ 




 


​ 




 


​ 




 


​ 


أرجو ان تنفعكم الدروس​ 
واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 
والي اللقاء مع تعليم برنامج land desktop​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور 
ولي سؤال اين التصميم الانشائي للطرق


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز تم الانتهاء من التصميم الهندسي للطريق وجاري اعداد التصميم الانشائي لطبقات الرصف


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

_*اللهم جازي كل من اراد تقدم امتنا خيرا وأعنه ووفقه واجعل عمله وإيانا خالصا لوجهك الكريم 

وشكرا لمجوهدك الضخم* بجد دوره اكثر من رائعه_


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010)) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل*




السلام عليكم اخواني :


بعد طول انتظار وغياب دام اكثر من شهر غبت لكي اعد لكم مفاجاة قوية لقد جئت لكم اليوم باقوي برنامج للمحاكاة والرسم واخراج اللوح الانشائية والتحليل .....


وسوف تتناول هذه الدورة برنامج Autodesk Revit Structures 2010 من الالف الي الياء وسوف اخصص هذا الجزء من المنتدي لاستكمال جميع الدروس




والان مع الدورة 











http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169608.html
​


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور ونتمنى المزيد عن المنحنيات والكبارى والسوبر الفيشن


----------



## amr osheiba (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكوووووووووووووووووور:75:


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

عمل اكثر من رائع ياهندسة وفى انتظار شرحك لبرنامج الاند لكى تعم الفائدة لجميع اعضاء المنتدى وشكرا


----------



## AL_HARTHI (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على ها المجهود والمعلومات الاكثر من رائعه


----------



## MARZOUK.NAJEH (21 ديسمبر 2009)

Chokran jazilan. Lam astati3 al kitaba bil3arabia. Une autre fois inchallah


----------



## ابوحسين احمد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_​
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء جئت لكم اليوم بمشاركتي الاولي في مجال الطرق بعد العديد من الجولات التي خضتها في منتدي الهندسة المدنية العام ...​
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت يابشمهندس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

برجاء ملاحظة ان الدرس الخامس والسادس بين صفحات تلك المشاركة


----------



## eng-mrad (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن نريد تكملة الموضوع كما وعدتنا ................اشكرك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جاري التحضير اخي الكريم


----------



## حوده جبيبى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*حوده حبيبى*

شكرا يا مهندس ايمن (جزاك الله خير) محمودطه


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود رائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ToPoMed (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام
مشكووور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (26 ديسمبر 2009)

دورة جميلة جدا جزاك الله


----------



## almomani (27 ديسمبر 2009)

زادك الله علماً ونفع بك المهندسين منتظرين الباقي ومشكووووووور


----------



## ahmedmhelmy (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يبشمهندس ايمن


----------



## ahmed shahat (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خير ومشكور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخواني الكرام علي تلك الكلمات العطرة وانتظروني في المزيد من الدروس


----------



## hosny77 (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك الرائع ... جاري تنزيل المحاضرات و مشاهدتها


----------



## king4everm (2 يناير 2010)

مهندس.أيمن قنديل أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجزيك خير الجزاء على هذا الجهد الكبير وأن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وللمعلومية فقط بأن هذه المعلومات قد مررتها لاكثر من 25 مهندس في الاردن وقد استفادوا منها كثيرا،الله يعطيك العافية يا معلم.........


----------



## الهندسي 80 (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## LeaDeR Flash (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير أخوي وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## novaاسلامcass (2 يناير 2010)

اتمنى من الله لك
 كامل التوفيق


----------



## أشرف البطريق (3 يناير 2010)

دورة رائعة وغنية بالمعلومات الهامة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 يناير 2010)

*مشكور اخواني الكرام علي تلك الكلمات العطرة وانتظروني في المزيد من الدروس*​


----------



## hany_meselhey (4 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك الرائع . بس يا ريت تكمل الشرح
*


----------



## ahmed shahat (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا ولك الف عافية


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وارجو اكمال الشرح


----------



## حسام عبد الله (6 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الكبير الذي قمت به وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك ( اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا )


----------



## هاجس اليمن (6 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدعبدالعزيززيد (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أحى على العزيز على هذه الاضافات الرائعة منك وجزاك الله كل خير 

أرجوا منك سرعة رفع باقة الأجزاء ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## السعوديه (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا للموضوع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 يناير 2010)

*خصائص تربة الاساس*

خصائص تربة الاساس








http://www.multiupload.com/RS_FG2WBCZQB4​









http://www.multiupload.com/MU_FG2WBCZQB4​









http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_FG2WBCZQB4​









http://www.multiupload.com/2S_FG2WBCZQB4​


​ 

انتظروني في المزيد علي منتدنا​


----------



## مهدي الشحب (7 يناير 2010)

ممكن ترفع الروابط علي رابط اخر غير rapid share لان بعض الدول لا تسمح با استخدام هذا الرابط ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام ونسال من الله ان يجعله في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن


----------



## صيام يحيى (7 يناير 2010)

أخى العززززززززززيز/ كل مايقال (اللهم إجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك)


----------



## عمر علي 86 (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي ايمن قنديل على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي تقدمها للمنتدى عسى الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
اخي الكريم لو ممكن تعطينا روابط اخرى غير 4shared لان الموقع محجوب في اليمن وبارك الله فيك


----------



## king4everm (10 يناير 2010)

اله يبارك فيك


----------



## lorens (10 يناير 2010)

تسلم ايديك الحلوين على هذا المجهود الرائع و لو انه ردي متاخر ارجو ان تسامحوني


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (12 يناير 2010)

ارجو من المشرف اضافة بقية الدروس من الخامس فما فوق الى المشاركة الاصلية حتى تسهل عملية المتابعة والتحميل


----------



## الهندسي 80 (12 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله ولاقوة إلا بالله
جزاك الله خيرا ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (13 يناير 2010)

مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور 
اليونانية :افخريستو بولي
بالصينية: راخ مت
بالاسبانية: جراتسي
بالايطالية: جراثياس
بالحبشية: اميسكانالو
بالانجليزية: ثانكس
بالفرنسية:مغسي
بالألمانية : Danke دنكــه
بالتركية : تشك تشكر ادارم
بالهندية: شكريا:
باللغه الام شكرا جزيلا 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (13 يناير 2010)




----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saif-1970 (16 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## الأجهورى (16 يناير 2010)

*تحيا مصر*

أيه يا عم الحلاوة ديه جزاك الله خيرا أخوك مهندس مساحة علاء سامي من مصر الحبيبة


----------



## عادل77 (17 يناير 2010)

مجهود عظيم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ASHRAFSR (17 يناير 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات الغنية
والله يزيدك عافية


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأجهورى (18 يناير 2010)

*تحيا مصر*

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس أيمن وربنا يجزيك خيرا من أخوك مهندس مساحة علاء سامي أعمل بالسعودية أشكرك علي هذا المجهود الرائع واطلب منك خدمة هي ان الدرس الخامس والسابع ارجو أن ترفعهم علي رابط غير الموجود علي المنتدي لأن في مشاكل في التحميل عندهم اريد أنزالهم علي الكمبيوتر ومشكور رررررر


----------



## abu eithar (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا في ميزان حسناتك ياؤب


----------



## حماده النجم (19 يناير 2010)

الله ينور بس انت مش مبين دور المساح بالظبط


----------



## hany_meselhey (19 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## المهندس/سلطان (20 يناير 2010)

م/أيمن
الله يخليك عاوز استفسر عن هل يمكن لأي برنامج رفع منسوب الأرض الطبيعيه ان انزل المناسيب ان يعطيني خط المشروع التصميمي وكذلك كميات الحفر والردم بدون تدخل اليكترونيا مثلا عن طريق برنامج فيجول بيسك و بمساعدة برنامج لاند او ساب او ايرث


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

المهندس/سلطان قال:


> م/أيمن
> الله يخليك عاوز استفسر عن هل يمكن لأي برنامج رفع منسوب الأرض الطبيعيه ان انزل المناسيب ان يعطيني خط المشروع التصميمي وكذلك كميات الحفر والردم بدون تدخل اليكترونيا مثلا عن طريق برنامج فيجول بيسك و بمساعدة برنامج لاند او ساب او ايرث


 

هذا صعب ولكنه ممكن برمجته بالاكسل


----------



## المهندس/سلطان (20 يناير 2010)

اللي اعرفه ان جميع برامج الطرق تحتاج الى ان تضع الخط التصميمي للمشروع اللي منه تقدر تحسب الحفر والردم عليه ما فيش برنامج الكتروني يقدر يحسبلك الحفر والردم عندما تعطيه منسوب الارض الطبيعيه


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (20 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع الغنى بالمعلومات الجميلة والممتعة


----------



## التكماك (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

مشكور اخي المهندس على هده التحفة القيمة والرائعة 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام صايغ (26 يناير 2010)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وضاعف من حسانته ولا تحرمنا من مشاركاته


----------



## الصادق مفتاح (26 يناير 2010)

الرابط غير متاح


----------



## engyy (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## م.بوليانا (27 يناير 2010)

جيد جدااااااااااا


----------



## heyckal1440 (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ياباشا هندسة الطرق


----------



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

* مشكووور*


----------



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك الرائع . بس يا ريت تكمل الشرح - وفين شرح اللاند يا هندسة 
*


----------



## علي الدبس (1 فبراير 2010)

كل من اعطاني معلومات مساحيه...........................جزاك الله الف خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## talan77 (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك ياخى قنديلى


----------



## م.عاتكه (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير عن كل المستفيدين وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hany_71112000 (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## احمد75 (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً ونحن ننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات المتميزة


----------



## asd salim (7 فبراير 2010)

you did great job...but we r waiting more tutorials in this subject coz we r sure you can give more in this topic...regards


----------



## سيف الدليمي (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو العز عادل (7 فبراير 2010)

نرجوا تغيير رابط التحميل لإن موقع التحميل 
4shared لا يعمل في ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/159524988/725a93d5/5-super_elevation.html​


----------



## أبو العز عادل (7 فبراير 2010)

نرجوا اعادة تحميل الدورة في موقع أخر لإن 4shared لا يعمل و شكرا


----------



## Enghazza (8 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر يا بش مهندس أيمن 
وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 فبراير 2010)

لقد جهزت لكم دورة شاملة في تصميم الطرق ببرنامج اللاند وسوف ارفعها لكم قرييبا جداااا


----------



## علي الدبس (10 فبراير 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووور


----------



## mrtaha (12 فبراير 2010)

نحن في نتظر علي احر من جمر


----------



## الهندسي 80 (14 فبراير 2010)

نحن في الانتظار .. جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_a (20 فبراير 2010)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك اخي


----------



## kholito (20 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور م ايمن علي الجديد رزقك الله كل ما تتمني ان شاء الله*​


----------



## م/غيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين اخواني علئ الجهد الرائع


----------



## walid00 (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته مشكور على البرامج الجميله


----------



## ARCHany00 (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 فبراير 2010)

*اسطوانة تعليم فيديو لبرنامج الطرق الاشهر عالميا (( autodesk land desktop )) اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل*

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء



تلك المشاركة التي طالما وعدتكم بها وهي عبارة عن دورة مبسطة لتعليم برنامج الطرق الاشهر عالميا land desktop وهو برنامج خاص بحصر الكميات ورسم القطاعات التصميمية وخطوط الانابيب للغاز وخطوط المياه والتصميم الهيدروليكي وغيرها من الفوائد العظيمة لذلك البرنامج








والان مع روابط تحميل البرنامج + الكراك



Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 -CD1 


http://www.zshare.net/download/16426711c01c9936/


http://www.zshare.net/download/164331499a8cb52e/


http://www.zshare.net/download/16437957f8824aa0/


http://www.zshare.net/download/1646646545733be9/


http://www.zshare.net/download/16471042df02cdf6/



Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 CD2 -2


http://www.zshare.net/download/16480113e057ec58/


http://www.zshare.net/download/1648487644c6a9da/


http://www.zshare.net/download/165012499d0ac8ac/


http://www.zshare.net/download/16504543fd153ab0/



نسخة احدث



Autodesk - AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 Full ISO



http://rapidshare.com/files/112129698/aldt2k9.iso.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112125155/aldt2k9.iso.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/112134161/aldt2k9.iso.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/112138624/aldt2k9.iso.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/112142805/aldt2k9.iso.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/112147101/aldt2k9.iso.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/112151144/aldt2k9.iso.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/112154640/aldt2k9.iso.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/112158627/aldt2k9.iso.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/112162829/aldt2k9.iso.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/112167963/aldt2k9.iso.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/112173158/aldt2k9.iso.r10
http://rapidshare.com/files/112178898/aldt2k9.iso.r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/112185046/aldt2k9.iso.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/112191327/aldt2k9.iso.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/112198222/aldt2k9.iso.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/112205870/aldt2k9.iso.r15
http://rapidshare.com/files/112213364/aldt2k9.iso.r16
http://rapidshare.com/files/112220931/aldt2k9.iso.r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/112228801/aldt2k9.iso.r18​




والان مع الاسطوانة التعليمية




الدرس الاول : create_new_project


http://www.4shared.com/file/230062736/96d4522d/1-create_new_project.html



الدرس الثاني : create_alignment


http://www.4shared.com/file/230062833/ede2e19f/2-create_alignment.html



الدرس الثالث : import_points_to_program


http://www.4shared.com/file/230062825/1d9a75eb/3-import_points_to_program.html



الدرس الرابع : create_terrain_surface


http://www.4shared.com/file/230062817/d8b94704/4-create_terrain_surface.html



الدرس الخامس : create_cross_sections


http://www.4shared.com/file/230062807/c1a27645/5-create_cross_sections.html



الدرس السادس : cross_setion_part_1


http://www.4shared.com/file/230062799/fc84a736/6-cross_setion_part_1.html



الدرس السابع : cross_section_part_2


http://www.4shared.com/file/230062785/ec29da5c/7-cross_section_part_2.html



الدرس الثامن : from_land_to_excel


http://www.4shared.com/file/230062741/47f15149/8-from_land_to_excel.html



رابط ملف البوربوينت


http://www.4shared.com/file/230161214/95ceef23/learn_land_2006.html





واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء



مهندس / أيمن قنديل

​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 فبراير 2010)

ومفاجاتي اليوم الي كل مهندس يرغب في التعلم والتعرف علي الطرق من الالف الي الياء فتأتي هذه الدورة الشاملة دراسة الطرق وكيفية تصميمها هندسيا وتنفيذها موقعيا وهذا مانراه في الملخص :




​


والان مع الدورة الشاملة​

​الدرس الاول :- تخطيط الطريق والاعمال المساحية​
​رابط محاضرة الفيديو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/145483868/fa2a4d3b/1-___.html​​رابط البوربوينت

http://www.4shared.com/file/145499573/2ee6ff75/___.html​​


الدرس الثاني :- التصميم الهندسي للطريق​
​رابط محاضرة الفيديو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/145492226/f1b56e3b/2-__.html

رابط البوربوينت​​http://www.4shared.com/file/145499574/b0826ad6/___online.html​


​الدرس الثالث :- stopping sight distance​
​رابط محاضرة الفيديو 

http://www.4shared.com/file/145495804/bdcdd0fa/3-stopping_sight_distance.html​​رابط البوربوينت

http://www.4shared.com/file/145500937/ffb9f952/3-stopping_sight_distance.html​

​الدرس الرابع : المنحنيات الافقية​
​رابط محاضرة الفيديو​​http://www.4shared.com/file/145702421/e0d897f5/4-_.html​​رابط محاضرة البوربوينت​
​http://www.4shared.com/file/145761059/3bbe7b92/__online.html


​الدرس الخامس : super elevation


رابط تحميل الفيديو

http://www.4shared.com/file/159524988/725a93d5/5-super_elevation.html​​رابط تحميل البوربوينت​​http://www.4shared.com/file/159885644/9297bbd5/super_elevation.html



الدرس السادس : المنحنيات الرأسية (1)​
​رابط تحميل الدرس​​http://www.multiupload.com/HLFU84PPA6​

​وتم الرفع علي اكثر من رابط​​










































الدرس السابع :sight distance in vertical curves


روابط التحميل علي اكثر من موقع لعيون منتدنا

















































































​


الدرس الثامن : خصائص تربة الاساس​
*






http://www.multiupload.com/RS_FG2WBCZQB4​










http://www.multiupload.com/MU_FG2WBCZQB4​










http://www.multiupload.com/ZS_FG2WBCZQB4​










http://www.multiupload.com/2S_FG2WBCZQB4​






انتظروني في المزيد علي منتدنا​*



اسالكم صالح الدعاء

مهندس / أيمن قنديل



​
*

















I AM PROUD FROM BEING EGYPTION​*


​


----------



## garary (26 فبراير 2010)

نورت المنتدى بما تقدمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة ............


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
وجعل الله هذا العمل في موازين أعمالك
................................................


----------



## مهندس مضر (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
- بعد انتظار لأكثر من اربعة اشهر لا استطيع إلا ان اقول ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه ...تعددت الاسباب و الموت واحد
- فعلاً انها مفاجأة و انها دورة مبسطة كما ذكرت
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله الف خير*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 مارس 2010)

_جزاك الله خير الجزاء نهندس أيمن...
وتحيا جامعة المنصورة والمهندسين الرجالة....
_


----------



## لهون لهونى (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا اخى العزيز


----------



## لهون لهونى (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## يقظان القيسي (3 مارس 2010)

مششششششششكور و بارك الله فيك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## الهندسي 80 (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
ياريت يا أستاذنا الفاضل تشرح كيفية الاخراج
- الشيت مانجر- جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## asd salim (5 مارس 2010)

thx alot.......great job


----------



## فوفو العتب (8 مارس 2010)

يعطيـــــــــــــــــك ربي ألف عااافيه


----------



## رماح بدر (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو العز عادل (11 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسام الحرباوى (13 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى ايمن جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين خيرا


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت الجنة ونفع الله بك


----------



## mansy77 (15 مارس 2010)

اللهم تقبل منه عمله وزده علما


----------



## rami medhat (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا شمهندس ايمن ده شغل عالي جدا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سلمان زيكو (22 مارس 2010)

الف شكر لك واتمنى المزيد 
اتمنى دورات جديدة في هندسة الطرق والنقل 
تحياتي لك 
سلمان - بصره


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (22 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## chamil (23 مارس 2010)

merci infiniment


----------



## م . الاء حرب (25 مارس 2010)

*مجهودك أكثر من رائع ويستحق أكثر من مجرد .... شكر 

ولكن لا يسعنا إلا أن نشكرك وندعو الله أن يكافئك خيراً*


----------



## طوكر (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي م أيمن قنديل وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## عمار ميرووو (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك وتجاوز عن سيئاتك


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (31 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
وان اممكن هل يوجد شرح لبرنامج السيفل وشكرا


----------



## ارضفاي (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohammed Al-Quhaif (13 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن الشوبكي (14 أبريل 2010)

معكم باذن الله فى الدورة


----------



## Mohammed Al-Quhaif (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وبالمخلصين من امثالك الامه 



م/ محمد القحيف اليمن


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## عبدالملك ياسين (10 مايو 2010)

ربنا يوفق ويجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## مستر ممادو (11 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## a7med_zd_4 (11 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## saalaam (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم.....
الأخ المهندس أيمن قنديل انت ما تستآهل وسام....
انت تستآهل كل الأوسمة.......
بصراحة انا متابع لمشاركاتك أول بأول...
ويكون من دواعي سروري وفخري أن اتعرف عليك في يوم من الأيام...

جعلها الله في ميزان حسانتك ونفعك بها يوم الحساب...
تحياتي


----------



## ابن النفيس (20 مايو 2010)

يبدو الاخ عم يعمل دعاية لحالو من خلال كتابة العنوان و الايميل و رقم الهاتف مخالف لانظمة الاشتراك بالموقع و بعدين معلومات عادية الي وضعها الاخ ماهي بالقيمة زيادة


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (20 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 مايو 2010)

saalaam قال:


> السلام عليكم.....
> الأخ المهندس أيمن قنديل انت ما تستآهل وسام....
> انت تستآهل كل الأوسمة.......
> بصراحة انا متابع لمشاركاتك أول بأول...
> ...


 

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله في المهندس ايمن قنديل وجعلة ذخراً للاسلام والمسلمين
وغفر له ولوالديه وللمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

المواضيع المميزة تبقى نوراً في المنتدى ولو مر عليها الوقت


----------



## m_awaad (27 مايو 2010)

لك كل التحايا وعظيم الشكر مهندس ايمن على هذا المجهود الجبار ونسأل الله لك حسن الجزاء​



مودتي​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 مايو 2010)

عطية ابو الشيخ قال:


> بارك الله في المهندس ايمن قنديل وجعلة ذخراً للاسلام والمسلمين
> وغفر له ولوالديه وللمسلمين اجمعين


 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوتقي (16 يونيو 2010)

أشكرك علي مجهودك الرائع ولو أن الشكر وحده لا يكفي 
جزاك الله عن هذا العمل خيرا


----------



## mghprial (28 يونيو 2010)

*تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس على الكورس الرائع

و انا منتظر باقى الكورس ( اتمنى ان يكون قريب )

و شكرا مرة اخرى *


----------



## mghprial (29 يونيو 2010)

*الاخ المهندس / ايمن قنديل
اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع والكبير جدا والذى اعلم انا مدى ما تكبلتة من جهد ووقت
شكرا جزيلا ولك كل الاحترام والتقدير*


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (29 يونيو 2010)

جزيل الشكر والامتنان لك يا اخي ايمن
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دودوالشقى (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engmy (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ارشد عماد (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على الجهد الطيب


----------



## rasool2008 (3 يوليو 2010)

الشكر متواصل لك اخي بس ياريت اتبدل امتداد 4rapid shed


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (4 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ايمن


----------



## sarmid59 (4 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك الف الف عافية عامجهود الرائع و المميز 
و الله يجازيك على العمل الي تقوم به في تعليم الاخرين


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (6 يوليو 2010)

اخي هذة الملفات كلها لم نستطع فتحها الرجاء منك أعادة تحديث الروابط


----------



## body55 (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي مجهودك الرائع
يا باشمهندس : ايمن ....... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

...............................................................


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## qssder (25 يوليو 2010)

ياريت يكون الرفع على موقع الميديا فير لكي تعم الفائدة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## مهندس حافظ السكري (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا و اود شكر كل الاعضاء على ما يقدمنوه لاخنهم من مساعده و يدواحده لامه عربيه واحده


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng.yoka (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يابش مهندس دورة رائعة ننتظر المزيد بارك الله فيك.


----------



## en_yasser75 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود عظيم


----------



## الساحق الاول (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز*​


----------



## msaber2004 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك اخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## en_yasser75 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المعبود (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*مجهود رائع ويستحق الشكر*


----------



## mohie sad (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور واكثر الله ثوابك


----------



## msaber2004 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*حل مشكله ظهور الصوت فقط وانعدام الصوره*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخواني الاعزاء​
لقد واجهتني هذه المشكله واعتقد انها واجهت اغلبكم وحل هذه المشكله هو القيام بثبيت برنامج 

K-Lite Codec Pack 640 Mega

ويمكنكم تحميله من الرابط ادناه

http://fileforum.betanews.com/sendfile/1080441198/1/klmcodec136.exe


----------



## محمد ابورواش (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## عبد المعبود (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا *

*ونفعنا واياك

فى انتظار جديدك ان شاء الله*


----------



## عبد المعبود (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياريت مهندس ايمن ترفق لنا ملفات التصميم للطريق *


----------



## mohie sad (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلطان الجياشي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أكتوبر 2010)

تم اضافة جميع روابط الموضوع الى المشاركة الاصلية

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأميرة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

تحياتي لك أخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيراً عنا جميعاً وأكرمك بجنة عرضها السموات والأرض
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الأميرة قال:


> تحياتي لك أخي الكريم
> جزاك الله خيراً عنا جميعاً وأكرمك بجنة عرضها السموات والأرض
> شكراً جزيلاً





سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم اضافة جميع روابط الموضوع الى المشاركة الاصلية
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك





سلطان الجياشي قال:


> جزيل الشكر ووفقك الله لكل خير





mohie sad قال:


> بارك الله فيك





عبد المعبود قال:


> *ياريت مهندس ايمن ترفق لنا ملفات التصميم للطريق *





msaber2004 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخواني الاعزاء​
> لقد واجهتني هذه المشكله واعتقد انها واجهت اغلبكم وحل هذه المشكله هو القيام بثبيت برنامج
> 
> k-lite codec pack 640 mega
> ...





محمد ابورواش قال:


> *جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​





عبد المعبود قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا *
> 
> *ونفعنا واياك
> 
> فى انتظار جديدك ان شاء الله*





mohie sad قال:


> مشكور واكثر الله ثوابك





عبد المعبود قال:


> *مجهود رائع ويستحق الشكر*





en_yasser75 قال:


> بارك الله فيك





msaber2004 قال:


> أشكرك اخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك





الساحق الاول قال:


> *جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز*​





en_yasser75 قال:


> مجهود عظيم





حمورابي العراقي قال:


> مشكور يابش مهندس دورة رائعة ننتظر المزيد بارك الله فيك.





جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الكرام


----------



## شاب على الطريق (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير 
اللهم اجعل هذا العمل خالصا لله


----------



## يعرب نبيل معلا (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل ... مشكور على المجهود الجبار ... أتمنى أن تحتوي المحاضرات على شرح طبقات الرصف ... شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجومن الاستاذ المهندس ايمن قنديل اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير كونه يمكن استكمال التحميل بعد انقطاع النت وفقك الله لكل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aburashid (28 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (30 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ragaavip (1 مارس 2011)

أحبك في الله أخي أيمن وأتمني التواصل معك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا احبائي في الله
علي امل التواصل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء


----------



## elfaki (17 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## civil mo7amed (18 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (19 مارس 2011)

زادك الله علم


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا استاذنا الغالى م / ايمن قنديل


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
هذه الدوره كفيله بان تجعلك مهندس طرق من غير دراسه جامعه
بارك الله فيك اخى 
ونرجومنك المزيد


----------



## جمال نبيل اليوبي (29 مارس 2011)

يا مهندسين اللي معه عقود مقاولين من الباطن كل الأعمال دهان كهرباء سباكة تلابيس اعمال خرسانات بلك كل ماييشمل الأعمال وشكر


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (31 مارس 2011)

مشكوووور ياغالى


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (31 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمداحمد5 (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المتابعة


----------



## سميح 22 (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا عالجهد المبذول مع امنياتي بالاستمرار لاننا بحاجة دائمة لكل تحديث


----------



## elsaid_yehia (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## aaumed (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجوك يا باشمهندس
ان تعطيني رابط الاكونت بتاعك الذي بهي هذه الملفات 
لاني احتاجها علشان السرعة البطيئة عندي ......................


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله والى الامام دائما
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elsaid_yehia (11 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## freemanghassan (26 أكتوبر 2011)

تم التحميل ..

ألف شكر أخي م.أيمن 

حياك الله


----------



## نورالدين1987 (3 يناير 2012)

:28:اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي فؤاد (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا يا باشمهندس ايمن علي هذا المجهود الكبير جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ارجو منك اعادة رفع الدروس السادس والسابع والثامن علي الفور شاير او المديا فاير بدلا من الرابيدشاير من دروس الدورة الشامله


----------



## abdolkadr (11 يناير 2012)

الاخ المبدع ايمن القنديل نشكره على هذا الجهد الجبار
كثير من الروابط انتهت مدتها
نرجوا من الاخوة الذين حملوا الملفات مساعدة المهندس ايمن في الرفع من جديد واعادة احياء الروابط ونشر الفائدة
ليشاركوا في الخير
كثير من الاخوة قال بأن روابط الملفات الدرس السادس و السابع و الثامن انتهت مدتها فنرجوا من الاخوة ممن حملها اعادة رفعها مشكورين بارك الله بكم


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (11 يناير 2012)

اشكرك اخي العزيز وجزاك الله كل خير \ اخوك مهندس عدي


----------



## abdolkadr (11 يناير 2012)

الاخ المبدع ايمن القنديل نشكره على هذا الجهد الجبار
كثير من الروابط انتهت مدتها
نرجوا من الاخوة الذين حملوا الملفات مساعدة المهندس ايمن في الرفع من جديد واعادة احياء الروابط ونشر الفائدة
ليشاركوا في الخير
كثير من الاخوة قال بأن روابط الملفات الدرس السادس و السابع و الثامن انتهت مدتها فنرجوا من الاخوة ممن حملها اعادة رفعها مشكورين بارك الله بكم


----------



## شرق أ (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا ياباش مهندس جدا بس فى مشكلة فى الدرس السايع وهو لا يحمل عندى لأنه يعطى رسالة انه تم حذف الملف من الموقع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Rasha.Sh (15 يناير 2012)

مشكور على المحاضرات المفيدة


----------



## yafea star (15 يناير 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية يا باش مهندس *
*وانشاء الله المزيد من ابداعاتك ... الله يوفقك .*​


----------



## ali hashim saleem (15 يناير 2012)

روابط الدرس السادس و السابع والثامن لا تعمل ارجو طريقة لتحميلها


----------



## ali hashim saleem (15 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله الف خير*

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (3 فبراير 2012)

*الاخ المبدع ايمن القنديل نشكره على هذا الجهد الجبار
كثير من الروابط انتهت مدتها
نرجوا من الاخوة الذين حملوا الملفات مساعدة المهندس ايمن في الرفع من جديد واعادة احياء الروابط ونشر الفائدة
ليشاركوا في الخير
كثير من الاخوة قال بأن روابط الملفات الدرس السادس و السابع و الثامن انتهت مدتها فنرجوا من الاخوة ممن حملها اعادة رفعها مشكورين بارك الله بكم*​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ع المجهود الرائع بس الفور شير عندى مش بيكمل خالص وبيقف وبضطر اعيدة من الاول فى التحميل وبردة بيقف مش عارف انزل الصراحه ممكن ترفعه ع الميديا فاير


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (6 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=160996&page=32#ixzz1latrmRom

*الاخ المبدع ايمن القنديل نشكره على هذا الجهد الجبار
كثير من الروابط انتهت مدتها
نرجوا من الاخوة الذين حملوا الملفات مساعدة المهندس ايمن في الرفع من جديد واعادة احياء الروابط ونشر الفائدة
ليشاركوا في الخير
كثير من الاخوة قال بأن روابط الملفات الدرس السادس و السابع و الثامن انتهت مدتها فنرجوا من الاخوة ممن حملها اعادة رفعها مشكورين بارك الله بكم*​


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (6 فبراير 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=160996&page=32#ixzz1lbmpm99l

الاخ المبدع ايمن القنديل نشكره على هذا الجهد الجبار
كثير من الروابط انتهت مدتها
نرجوا من الاخوة الذين حملوا الملفات مساعدة المهندس ايمن في الرفع من جديد واعادة احياء الروابط ونشر الفائدة
ليشاركوا في الخير
كثير من الاخوة قال بأن روابط الملفات الدرس السادس و السابع و الثامن انتهت مدتها فنرجوا من الاخوة ممن حملها اعادة رفعها مشكورين بارك الله بكم​


----------



## eng a.mohsen (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير واحسن لك


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكور

بغرض الافادة

عايز ارفع شرح لجهاز نيكونnikonازاي برجاء الافادة علي [email protected]


----------



## مصطفى حسن صلاح (12 فبراير 2012)

*الف شكر 
ممكن رابط المحاضرة 6 و 7 و 8*


----------



## johny2012 (19 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم باش مهندس ايمن 
الشكر كل الشكر لك ع هذه المعلومات و الجوره القيمه حقيقه استفدت منها كتير خصوصا ان طموحي اكون واحد من احسن مصممي الطرق في العالم 
و انا دلوقت سنه رابعه مدنيه بس ف مشكله ان روابط المحاضرات 6 و 7 و 8 مش صالحين ف الرجاء لو ممكن يعني تعيد رفعها ف روابط تانيه و اكون شاكر لك جدا
جزاك الله كل خير و دومت في حفظ الله و رعايته


----------



## eng.ammar10 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## sawa34 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

johny2012 قال:


> السلام عليكم باش مهندس ايمن
> الشكر كل الشكر لك ع هذه المعلومات و الجوره القيمه حقيقه استفدت منها كتير خصوصا ان طموحي اكون واحد من احسن مصممي الطرق في العالم
> و انا دلوقت سنه رابعه مدنيه بس ف مشكله ان روابط المحاضرات 6 و 7 و 8 مش صالحين ف الرجاء لو ممكن يعني تعيد رفعها ف روابط تانيه و اكون شاكر لك جدا
> جزاك الله كل خير و دومت في حفظ الله و رعايته





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t308158.html


----------



## asd salim (21 سبتمبر 2012)

_*dear Eng aymen
wish u provide us with new tutorials
regards*_​


----------



## emara369 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم اديك يا هندسة عمل موفق .. الف شكر


----------



## eng.hima (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الدرس السابع والثامن اللينكات مش شغاله


----------



## لهون لهونى (19 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا مهندس العزيز بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله بألف خير


----------



## eng.yasserfouad (18 يناير 2013)

نرجو اعادة رفع الدروس 6-7-8 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t308158.html


----------



## aeme1989 (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم،ونفع الله بكم،وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## mim87 (30 مارس 2013)

شكرا على مجهودك القيم


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك​ ​


----------



## mr.dexter (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## infinityx5 (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## osamcotreka (10 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
يا يابشمهندس تجدد روابط الدورة لان من اول الدرس السادس الروابط لاتعمل وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (10 يونيو 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL586D0C58142D840B


----------



## mido_ghost97 (22 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس

بس مش عارف ادون من أول المحاضرة السادسة اللى الرابط بتاعها multiupload

ممكن لو سمحت ترفع على 4shard لو سمحت


----------



## ant_gamal (17 أكتوبر 2015)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## amraboshaheen (18 أبريل 2016)

مجهود رائع اشكرك عليه


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن الحمر (27 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خير في ما تقدمه


----------



## engkrg (22 يناير 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا فيما قدمته من جهد كبير . شكرا لك ..لقد بحثت كثيرا عن ملفات العمل اي ملف النقاط ولكني لم اجده ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء من يملك ملف نقاط الدورة رفعه لتكون الفائدة للجميع مع احترامي للجميع.​


----------



## ahmadj5 (6 فبراير 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------

